# Airtel  Prepaid  (T.N)  Benefits



## sudhakar35in (May 14, 2006)

01) AirTel does not charge anything extra when T.N customers roam to Chennai or viceversa unlike that damn hutch which charges whooping higher calling and sms rates when its (hutch) T.N customers roam into Chennai or viceversa.

02) At present, AirTel is charging rental (Rs.1 per day) for STUDENTS PACK like in aircel, hutch and AirTel (chennai). But if you don't want Rs.1 rental to be debited, you can send STUD15 to 404 (tollfree but works only for TN and Chennai subscribers). After that Rs.1 rental won't be debited but each local sms (upto 160 characters) will be charged Rs.0.15. But in damn aircel charges Rs.0.25 per message (containing 160 characters).

03) AirTel offers low incoming call rate of Rs.50 (Rs.75 in hutch) and outgoing sms rate of Rs.15 (Rs.25 in hutch) during international incoming (prepaid) roaming (Visit : *www.hutch.in/roaming/prepaid_international_che.asp  for  more  details).

04) AirTel charges for all incoming calls (while roaming out of T.N) and for outgoing STD mobile calls based on distance : (0 KM to 200 KM --> Rs.3.54 ; 201 KM to 500 KM --> Rs.3.79 ; above 500 km --> Rs.3.99. Where as hutch (T.N) charges whooping high rate of Rs.3.99 irrespective of distance.

05) Unlimited (no limit for data transferred or no limit for anything) mobile browsing (even on computer) only for Rs.375 per month (not including the cost of regular validity card).

06) AirTel does not charge the subscriber only for browsing through AIRTEL LIVE gprs site where as hutch charges Rs.49 per month + Rs.0.10 per KB for its PLANET HUTCH browsing. Damn costly in hutch. In AirTel all incoming MMS are FREE irrespective where we are. But that %^&# hutch charges download fee + Rs.0.10 per KB for receiving MMS (If you don't believe, visit : *www.hutch.in/PlanetHutch/PlanetHutch_charges.asp  and  see).

07) AirTel does not charge any rental for INTERNATIONAL INCOMING (PREPAID) ROAMING where as that %$@& hutch charges Rs.149 per month as rental (Visit : *www.hutch.in/roaming/prepaid_international_che.asp  for more details).

08 ) AirTel announced that it will give full talkvalue (after deducting 12.24% service tax) on recharges of Rs.1102 and above as a permanent offer (no last date).

09) AirTel customers can view their (current) plan details by sending PLAN to 405 (toll free in home network). This facility is not available in prepaid plans of hutch (all zones), aircel (all zones), spice (all zones), orange (all zones) and all other operators of all zones.

10) AirTel has provided to view validity (irrespective of any logged in GSM network) by dialling  *124#  and balance by dialling *123#   . This facility (viewing validity on screen) is not available in hutch (all zones), aircel (all zones), spice (all zones), orange (all zones) and all other operators of all zones.

ONE MORE THING :--
==================
BSNL MOBILE IS UTTER WASTE. IT CHARGES RS.0.10 FOR DELIVERY REPORT FOR EACH SMS SENT. INTERNATIONAL SMS IN BSNL IS RS.5 COMPARED TO RS.3 IN AIRTEL (TAMILNADU and CHENNAI), RS.3 IN AIRCEL (T.N and Chennai) AND Rs.3 IN HUTCH (TAMILNADU and CHENNAI).


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2006)

Well, I am not in touch to forum few days, but I think its ok to give my views here. 
Well, at my Place (UP.West) , Airtel is the most expensive mobile connection, the only good thing about it is connectivity ie network. Their GPRS at our place .. (I am yet to see it working actually). Apart of a visible (G) on screen , GPRS is not more than that here. Moreover, only Airtelworld is allowed to open, and too there is no option for PC browsing b'cz no other works.

On the one hand, almost every prepaid over here Charegs Rs. 1 for outgoing but airtel is still chargine 1.99 (which was 2.64) per minz . 
I regularly checks its Postpaid plan and I must say that comparing all other services provider.. airtel is worst .. it appears as if they are forcing them to customer. 
I saw hutch postpaid, far better than Airtel, as well its prepaid is better.
Even reliance is also good. On the other hand we have Tata Indicom, cheapes t Postpaid in overall but netowrk is really bad.

Basically it is about airtel, I feel airtel is still here as its the most convenient one to get, and one of the oldest. I am also stucked to airtel that changing my no. means lots of mess so can't change.


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 15, 2006)

ya AirTel is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanju (May 15, 2006)

here in Haryana 
Airtel is working very good


----------



## Nacromancer (May 15, 2006)

In our West Bengal,Kolkata Airtel works very fine. I've tried almost every company and my final verdict goes only for Airtel. Specially for its GPRS facility. Here no other service provider is able to give GPRS like the way Airtel does.


----------



## logins (May 16, 2006)

I love hutch...Airtel suck's.......They have hidden charge..


----------



## sudhakar35in (May 16, 2006)

Hey Logins, Shut Up. Ok?. Stop Talking About Airtel (prepaid). Hutch Is Worst. First Tell Me Which Zone You Are From.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 16, 2006)

A    I     R    T    E     L



      I     S




      T    H     E





B              E               S              T






it is the best 


some points from me :



it offers a gprs speed of (mobile office ) around 40-80kbps 

its clarity is the best even if u have just one "point"(SIGNAL)


Their customer care is the very best ..as far as i concern


some bad points :


COVERAGE IS NOT THAT MUCH GOOD COMPARED TO OTHERS WHO HAVE PENETRATED (TN) WELL INTO THE VILLAGES AND ALL


BUT THEY ARE IMPROVING
.




any way 



A    I     R    T    E     L



      I     S




      T    H     E





B              E               S              T


----------



## bunny01in (May 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

Well I don't wan't to support any of the 2 service providers (Airtel/Hutch). However, I am using Hutch in Bangalore and am satisfied. I have a Hutch postpaid (corporate connection ) and it is cool. The charges are:

a) 600 Min free to any CDMA/GSM phone/cell.

b) SMS 50P (Can be made froo by paying 1 time fee of 50)

c) Hutch 2 Hutch (after 600 min) 30p

d) Hutch 2 any other (after 600 min) 40p

e) Hutch to land line 90p

f) STD (Cell/land line) Rs2.00

g) STD Hutch 2 Hutch 1Re

h) Roaming - FREE (all over India)

I) Advance/security deposit 00.00

J) Call credit Limit Rs 3000

k) and my RENTAL is Rs 249.00 only.

You can contact me to get this offer in Bangalore and I will forward you the Hutch Rep. cell number.


----------



## mkmkmk (May 17, 2006)

using Airtel gprs since 6 months.....per month expenses 5 rs / day.  or 150 / month   ..getting speed........30-35 kbps.......unlimited download....have beeen downloaded lot of games and xp autopatches ......


daily surffing hrs.....8-9 hrs......lot of time no disconnection ......some time 1-2 times only..........

so airtel is best..............


----------



## neerajvohra (May 17, 2006)

wht if im working in bharti teletech and im using hutch.........lol

will tht make u realise why im doing tht???

there are lots of issues for this...well in short airtel charges regarding the state..like the delhi,mumbai regions ...airtel is the most costlier compare to hutch and idea...

network wise airtel is d best..but how many of us have enough time to roam across the country..

regarding the gprs...yup u can say airtel was the 1st one to provide tht..but not d last.....left......lol

airtel was d first to start friendz card,caller tunes,roaming across 2500subcities
still the cost effect they charge are much higher thn hutch and idea...
they were the soooo called company tht provide customer support wid the fullest extent.....but how many times does we face problems???

this topic not gonna end as in some states airtel is best..someother hutch and idea

but overall as compared to the cost factor...airtel is most costlier but they provide u high end services..
rest hutch and idea are low in high end services but they are gud enough to maintain the pocket..........


----------



## rajas700 (May 17, 2006)

sudhakar35in said:
			
		

> Hey Logins, Shut Up. Ok?. Stop Talking About Airtel (prepaid). Hutch Is Worst. First Tell Me Which Zone You Are From.





Airtel suck's with hidden charge what u will do mate???If u work for Airtel f**k with that don't oder anyone here.....


----------



## srikanth_29487 (May 17, 2006)

Airtel is not so good in Orissa.They suck the customers lk any thing with their powerplus packs.I m a College-goer n chat a lot in phone.But this power plus cards really loosen up one's pockets n compared to airtel Reliance(Smart) is doin a gr8 job.Its call rates are low and u hv 2 powerpack jus once a month whr as 4 a'tl u hv 2 pwrpk every 600 mins...(too less if u hv a g/f)...


----------



## sudhakar35in (May 18, 2006)

*REPLY  TO  bunny01in*

Hey. Are you blind?. I am only talking about prepaid. Can't  you  see  you  blind?.


----------



## george101 (May 20, 2006)

im not working for AirTel but in KERALA AirTel is the BEST

AirTel Rulez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm with airtel in Chennai,there is a plan Rs.1110 with talk time of Rs.989 and six months valitdity ONLY on select days which will be informed through SMS.There is NO permanent plan till now.


----------



## shariq_pj (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool Sudhakar... U seem to lose temper easily huh...?

Airtel's good... Agreed...

But it is quite costly considering the other service providers...

I prefer other service providers than Airtel coz thay charge quite less and provide reasonable service...


----------

